# best single din stereo for mk1???



## gadge (Jan 26, 2011)

recently bought a tt 225 54 plate and want to upgrade stereo head unit to a nice showy fitting looking unit any suggestions???also i want the tt stereo flap to go down.


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2011)

A number of members, including me have chosen Alpine mechanism-free units with red illumination. It complements the TT interior lighting very well and, if installed correctly, allows the ICE flap to close and open properly.

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=160192
viewtopic.php?f=2&t=159565

Doug


----------



## gadge (Jan 26, 2011)

thanks looks nice..did you have to put spacers at the sides of unit?im fancying this if fits have seen it on another site for 299 doesnt say if fitss tt or not tho


----------



## gadge (Jan 26, 2011)

this http://www.carstereodeals.co.uk/Car_Ste ... ayers.html


----------



## gadge (Jan 26, 2011)

just hope that i can make lighting red


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2011)

Yeah, go for it - looks terrific.

No spacers. I fashioned some L-shaped brackets out of aluminium curtain rail sliders or something to hold it in place and then went the expensive route to hide the holes with a matt black OSIR spacer or facia or whatever it's called.

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=159565&start=28

You'll need something though with a single DIN unit as the OEM head units are wider (sounds like you've already figured that out!)

Doug


----------



## lairdy (Jul 9, 2010)

If your looking for something different than the alpine's ive got a kenwood kiv 700 in my car and i cannot fault it


----------



## gadge (Jan 26, 2011)

im open to suggestions cheers..you got any pics of it??


----------



## gadge (Jan 26, 2011)

nice 1 doug..i dint know that but had wondered from a few pics iv seen


----------



## gadge (Jan 26, 2011)

pretty fancy this ..http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=pl ... r5yuzQwbeE


----------



## kw_maher (Jan 6, 2009)

Find a Becker.
I have a Mexico Pro, and the sound qualitly is excellent (as you'd expect).
The DIN flap folds down perfectly fine, and the look and illumination matches the TT perfectly.


----------



## gadge (Jan 26, 2011)

thanks i'll look now...you know any links or pics??


----------

